# Homes sought for bonded pairs of rabbits (Basingstoke)



## Furbies (Feb 22, 2010)

STAREscue Small Pet Welfare, Basingstoke, Hampshire has a number of bonded pairs of rabbits currently in their care looking for new forever homes.

If you feel you can help or know someone else looking to rehome rabbits please call Shirley on 01256 330532

Photos and details on the rabbits currently available can be viewed here >


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

The reason all your does 'hate' other buns is they seem to all be unspayed  if you spay them then not only will it stop people breeding from them, prevent them developing cancer of the uterus, it will also mean they can be bonded with a neutered buck once their hormones settle.


----------

